# Pacemaker Implant & Check



## OliviaPrice (Oct 20, 2008)

Would it be appropriate to bill for the pacemaker check (93731) the day follwing the insertion (33208)?


----------



## Kiana (Oct 20, 2008)

33208 has a 90 day global, I would think coming in for a check would fall into this category but after the 90 days 93731 would be applicable.
Unless the pt is running into complications.


----------



## OliviaPrice (Oct 21, 2008)

My doctors are wanting to bill for the pacemaker check the day following the inplantation before the patient is discharged from the hospital.  This would be all in the same inpatient stay.


----------



## Kiana (Oct 21, 2008)

Then they can charge a subsequent visit, if pt is being discharged on that day they charge the discharge.  Subsequent visits must have 2 of 3 components and you can count your floor time &/or bedside time.  Discharge is time spent by the physician for final hospital discharge of the pt and _time_is the factor.


----------

